# Anyone know the Spanish for unlocking a mobile phone?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have come to hate the shiny new Samsung touch phone which I got free with Yoigo - my fingers are too big or something and it takes ages to send a text, plus it needs recharging every two days.

I want to unlock the old-fashioned Alcatel one I had with Movistar so I can put the Yoigo SIM card in that. Does anyone know where I can get this done and what the Spanish terminology is?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I have come to hate the shiny new Samsung touch phone which I got free with Yoigo - my fingers are too big or something and it takes ages to send a text, plus it needs recharging every two days.
> 
> I want to unlock the old-fashioned Alcatel one I had with Movistar so I can put the Yoigo SIM card in that. Does anyone know where I can get this done and what the Spanish terminology is?


I believe it's librar as in set free - very poetic!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I believe it's librar as in set free - very poetic!



lib*e*rar??

typo??

or actually it might not be......................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> lib*e*rar??
> 
> typo??
> 
> or actually it might not be......................


Well, I've just looked in that other well known forum and I think you're right.
I seem to remember seeing "Libro móviles" in shops though. However they may well be Chinese shops - not renowned for their use of the language... 

Sorry Alcalaina, in trying to help I've just confused the matter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I've just looked in that other well known forum and I think you're right.
> I seem to remember seeing "Libro móviles" in shops though. However they may well be Chinese shops - not renowned for their use of the language...
> 
> Sorry Alcalaina, in trying to help I've just confused the matter


I wrote the _liberar_ bit - liberar/liberate/set free

but then I did a quick google translate on _librar_ & got: 
rid
wage
free
fight
rescue
extricate
disengage
put up
unchain​


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I wrote the _liberar_ bit - liberar/liberate/set free
> 
> but then I did a quick google translate on _librar_ & got:
> rid
> ...


Maybe I'll just buy another one ....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe I'll just buy another one ....


you could try mumbling & playing the dumb foreigner not-quite-knowing-how-to-pronounce-it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you could try mumbling & playing the dumb foreigner not-quite-knowing-how-to-pronounce-it


But where do I go to get it done, any ideas?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think these 2 pictures make it clear


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> But where do I go to get it done, any ideas?


As in UK, in any independent phone shops, i.e. not tied to a network or big chain like the Phonehouse. 
Alcatel can be a tricky brand to unlock, depending on the model.


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

If you get no joy tell me i will look in my box of telphones to see which ones are unlocked if thats any help shame is we have lots off movistar as we usd to sell them but now we sell Orange but I will ask if any local shops do unlock the one i use is on his holidays as he just got wed bad timeing


----------



## Dianita (Jun 30, 2011)

*Unblock Cell Phone English to Spanish*



Alcalaina said:


> I have come to hate the shiny new Samsung touch phone which I got free with Yoigo - my fingers are too big or something and it takes ages to send a text, plus it needs recharging every two days.
> 
> I want to unlock the old-fashioned Alcatel one I had with Movistar so I can put the Yoigo SIM card in that. Does anyone know where I can get this done and what the Spanish terminology is?


HELLO - MY NAME IS DIANA AND I BELIEVE YOU CAN SAY:

POR FAVOR, NECESSITO DESBLOQUEAR MI CELULAR. MUCHAS GRACIAS

I am still a newbie and I do not know if I have done this correctly...but I do know the phrase above is correct and should get your message across.

Buena Suerte...Good Luck! 

Diana


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dianita said:


> HELLO - MY NAME IS DIANA AND I BELIEVE YOU CAN SAY:
> 
> POR FAVOR, NECESSITO DESBLOQUEAR MI CELULAR. MUCHAS GRACIAS
> 
> ...


yes - that would probably work- but you'd probably be better off saying _móvil_ instead of _celular_

us europeans call our phones 'mobiles' rather than 'cell phones'


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

There are websites which can unlock mobiles. Even English language ones can unlock phones from Spanish carriers. Normally you can get the code to do it free or at low cost.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dianita said:


> HELLO - MY NAME IS DIANA AND I BELIEVE YOU CAN SAY:
> 
> POR FAVOR, NECESSITO DESBLOQUEAR MI CELULAR. MUCHAS GRACIAS
> 
> ...


_*Desboquear*_ sounds familiar, althoughI went to Principe Pio shopping centre in Madrid yesterday and saw a sign that said _*Liberar*_


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> _*Desboquear*_ sounds familiar, althoughI went to Principe Pio shopping centre in Madrid yesterday and saw a sign that said _*Liberar*_


Desbloquear is what you have to do when you have forgotten your PIN  not the same thing as liberar


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> Desbloquear is what you have to do when you have forgotten your PIN  not the same thing as liberar


there sounds the voice of experience????

of course - *unblock* rather than unlock


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes - that would probably work- but you'd probably be better off saying _móvil_ instead of _celular_
> 
> us europeans call our phones 'mobiles' rather than 'cell phones'


Apart from the Germans who call them 'handys' ??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Apart from the Germans who call them 'handys' ??


really???

how weird

mind you, it IS a very descriptive language

I don't speak german - but I do know what a_ bustenhalter_ is............


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> really???
> 
> how weird
> 
> ...


I had to check - but I guessed right!

Is it true that it was invented by Otto Titslinger?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I had to check - but I guessed right!
> 
> Is it true that it was invented by Otto Titslinger?


:spit::spit::spit:


----------



## Dianita (Jun 30, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> there sounds the voice of experience????
> 
> of course - *unblock* rather than unlock


Thank you Anles. Liberar means to Free. To be Free. Revolutionists from long ago in Mexico...that was their cry of Freedom...Libertad!
Since we do not have 'literal' translations in English to Spanish...

Again, I am a newbie but I do appreciate you Anles...for agreeing with my small comment. This is an amazing website.

I am looking forward to January 2012 and traveling my new path into Barcelona. I definitely will remain active within this site.

Diana


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dianita said:


> Thank you Anles. Liberar means to Free. To be Free. Revolutionists from long ago in Mexico...that was their cry of Freedom...Libertad!
> Since we do not have 'literal' translations in English to Spanish...
> 
> Again, I am a newbie but I do appreciate you Anles...for agreeing with my small comment. This is an amazing website.
> ...


Good.
Hope you do!


----------



## josellers (Sep 20, 2010)

Try "desbloquear el telefono movil" or "desbloquerarlo"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

josellers said:


> Try "desbloquear el telefono movil" or "desbloquerarlo"


Thanks - we have established that you use _desbloquear _when you want to unlock it because you've forgotten your pin nunber, but_ liberar _when you want to open it to other networks.

It turns out mine is too old to unlock anyway, so back to the drawing board!


----------



## helio (Aug 18, 2011)

*unlock mobile phone*



Alcalaina said:


> I have come to hate the shiny new Samsung touch phone which I got free with Yoigo - my fingers are too big or something and it takes ages to send a text, plus it needs recharging every two days.
> 
> I want to unlock the old-fashioned Alcatel one I had with Movistar so I can put the Yoigo SIM card in that. Does anyone know where I can get this done and what the Spanish terminology is?


To unlock the samsung touch you should seek your service
and take the invoice of the device
so the alcatel


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I have come to hate the shiny new Samsung touch phone which I got free with Yoigo - my fingers are too big or something and it takes ages to send a text, plus it needs recharging every two days.
> 
> I want to unlock the old-fashioned Alcatel one I had with Movistar so I can put the Yoigo SIM card in that. Does anyone know where I can get this done and what the Spanish terminology is?


Go into the mobile phone store and just say:

"Quiero desbloquear mi movil" (I want to unlock my mobile)

OR

"Quiero que mi movil para ser libre de utilizar otra tarjeta SIM" (I want my mobile to be free to use another SIM card)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

In Benidorm (regional dialect) its Unblock-eo my Mobil-eo.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Manin_bcn said:


> OR
> 
> "Quiero que mi movil para ser libre de utilizar otra tarjeta SIM" (I want my mobile to be free to use another SIM card)


Opps!
That's not right!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unlocking and unblocking aren't the same, though, are they....
Unblocking is what yiou need your PUK for.
Unlocking is when you want to switch service providers.
I've done this a couple of times. I have tried doing it online, usual cost around £15, but I'm a hi-tech numpty and couldn't follow through with the complex instructions.
So I use those little shops where they do it for around £20.
I'm assuming you can't just switch SIMS....most phones allow this nowadays.
I share your aversion to touch phones. If your fingers are slightly moist or sticky it's hard to use them.
I've got a newish Samsung touch phone, the Toccolite. Nifty little device...the ad literature proclaims it as a 'starter phone for those wishing to progress to a full-fledged smartphone'.
So I guess I'm in kindergarten with it...
Not sure about Titslinger....but I read somewhere that Howard Hughes modelled a bra for the well-endowed Jane Russell for her role in 'The Outlaw' on the cantilever bridge principle. 
There is a village near Aachen named Titz.
We always had to stop for our students to take photos by it when we did study trips to Germany.
Have just googled...it's an urban myth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

I unlocked my UK O2 samsung fondleslab via Unlocking.com and it cost me 10€. 

Register on the site, specifiy the phone model/type and IMEI and they´ll email you the codes and instructions for your specific device within a a very short time. A friend has used them as well, with no complaints. I´d use them again.

It was very painless and not technically challenging. 

I wouldn´t recommend some of the chinese type shops, especially with modern smartphones, they can get "bricked" very easly.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a nokia c3 which I bought in France last year.

Some of the online and high st. unlock people here wanted as much as €75 to unlock it.

I phoned orange france. They gave me the code and the instructions for nothing!:clap2:


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Unlocking a Mobile.*



Alcalaina said:


> I have come to hate the shiny new Samsung touch phone which I got free with Yoigo - my fingers are too big or something and it takes ages to send a text, plus it needs recharging every two days.
> 
> I want to unlock the old-fashioned Alcatel one I had with Movistar so I can put the Yoigo SIM card in that. Does anyone know where I can get this done and what the Spanish terminology is?


Most Locutorios (Internet Cafes) advertise "Libra Moviles". It normally costs between 4-8 euros.
But be careful.I done this recently and found later that although I put the sim card in the mobile that had been unlocked many of the details were still stored in the phone and often appeared. For example the ringtone was from the phone that had been liberated and not the one on my old phone from which the sim card came.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jamtart98 said:


> Most Locutorios (Internet Cafes) advertise "Libra Moviles". It normally costs between 4-8 euros.
> But be careful.I done this recently and found later that although I put the sim card in the mobile that had been unlocked many of the details were still stored in the phone and often appeared. For example the ringtone was from the phone that had been liberated and not the one on my old phone from which the sim card came.
> Hope this helps.


Which brings us back to post 3, as this is actually incorrect.
The question has been answered over and over.

Time to put this thread to rest????????????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Which brings us back to post 3, as this is actually incorrect.
> The question has been answered over and over.
> 
> Time to put this thread to rest????????????


tbh I was wondering who woke it up again :confused2:


----------

